# 550d (t2i) swap for 1ds question



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all. I have a 550d which I cannot fault. A local store has agreed to swap a used 1ds with a 6 month warranty straight. Though the 550d is great i do love the idea of owning and using a full frame.I do also have a 7d. I am not sure of the shutter count but with the warranty I am not to worried. The 1ds wont be as good with higher ISO, but other than that is there a down side? I think its a great deal but is there something I am missing? Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd do it if you have a 7D already. You won't be getting rid of features or anything since the 7D can do what the 550D can do. 

Go for it!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I'd do it if you have a 7D already. You won't be getting rid of features or anything since the 7D can do what the 550D can do.
> 
> Go for it!



Thanks. Was thinking that just wanted a more experienced opinion


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a fairly horizontal trade $$ wise.  A 1ds would pair up nicely to a 7d.  I give it a 2nd thumbs up


----------

